# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Αλμυρές Συνταγές

## gym

Λοιποοοον,επειδη βλεπω ειμαστε πολλες που μας αρεσει να πειραματιζομαστε στην κουζινα σκεφτηκα να ανοιξω ενα καθαρα  ''αλμυρο'' τοπικ!

Εδω θα ποσταρουμε συνταγες που εχουν να κανουν με αλμυρες γευσεις και οχι γλυκισματα ,ετσι ωστε να τα εχουμε ξεχωριστα το καθενα και να τα βρισκουμε πολυ πιο ευκολα.

Καλο θα ηταν εαν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να μπαινει και φωτο με το δημιουργημα μας,να αναγραφονται λεπτομερειες οπως συστατικα αλλα και μακρος εαν γινεται!


Θα επανελθω συντομα με ενα δημιουργημα μου! :01. Mr. Green: 

Για να δουμε,ποια εχει την μεγαλυτερη φαντασια στην κουζινα???? :01. Razz:

----------


## Miss Fit

Λοιπόν... ας ποστάρω μια συνταγή που ακολουθώ συχνα:

*Συστατικά:*

400 - 500 γρ κιμα απο κοτοπουλο
1 κρεμμυδι μεγαλο
1 κολοκυθακι μετριο
1 πιπεριά φλωρινης
1 πρασο (προαιρετικα)
3 καροτα
3-4 (50γρ) ντακακια κριθινα μικρα με ελιά (απο λιντλ)
2 ασπράδια
αλατι - πιπερι- καρρυ- κοκκινη πιπεριά


*Εκτέλεση:*

*Βαζουμε στο μπλεντερ τα ντακος και τα κάνουμε σκονη. 
*Σε ενα μπολ βαζουμε τον κιμα, τα μπαχαρικά και τα ασπραδια. Προσθέτουμε τα ντακος σε σκονη.
*Στο μπλεντερ βαζουμε το κρεμμυδι, κολοκυθακι, καροτα, (πρασο) και πιπερια και τα κάνουμε πολτό, το οποιο προσθέτουμε στον κιμά.
*Ζυμωνουμε να ενωθουνε καλα ολα τα υλικά και αφήνουμε για 20' στο ψυγειο μεχρι να "τραβηξουν" τα ντακος τα υγρα. (το μειγμα θα γινει αρκετα αραιο/ζουμερο, αυτο ειναι οκ, μολις ψηθουνε θα ειναι πολυ αφρατα)
*Στρώνουμε μια λαδοκολα σε ταψι και πλαθουμε μπιφτεκια. Τα ψηνουμε μεχρι να παρουν χρωμα στους 200 (περιπου 30' και απο τις δυο πλευρες)

Αν δεν θελουμε να ψησουμε τοσα πολλα, κραταμε το μισο μειγμα σε σακκουλακι και μεσα στην καταψυξη. 

Καιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι   Voila!!



Ολο το μειγμα στο περιπου απο μακρος εχει: 
* Θερμιδες: 700
* Πρωτεινη: 90 γρ
* Υδατανθρακες: 70 γρ
* Λιπαρα: 7 γρ

----------


## Stella

Μμμμμ ωραία θα τα δοκιμάσω την επόμενη φορά που θα φτιάξω μπιφτεκάκια και θα σου βάλω βαθμό!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## Stella

Άριστα φετονάκι άριστα!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Εγιναν πολύ ωραια και να φανταστεις από μπαχαρικά μόνο λίγη πάπρικα εβαλα (ούτε αλάτι καν)!
Τα υλικά μου: 1 κιλό κιμας κοτοπουλο/3 κολοκύθια/1 καρότο/100γρ παξιμαδάκια/4 ασπράδα/1 κρεμμύδι.
Οκ δεν εβαλα ακριβώς τη δοσολογια των υλικών μιας και βολευτικα με ότι υπήρχε στο ψυγείο. Την επόμενη φορά θα βάλω και πιπερια φλωρίνης και πράσο!
Και πάλι μπράβο φετονι μας!

----------


## Miss Fit

Aχ μπράβο Στελλακι μου πολυ χαιρομαι!! Γινονται πολυ αφρατα με το κολοκυθι καθως κραταει υγρασια και δεν στεγνωνουν. Βαλε και πρασο την επομενη, θα γλυκισουν ελάχιστα και θα πάρουν ωραιο άρωμα!!! Εισαι χρυσοχέρα λεμε!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Smile:

----------


## gym

Tελεια κοριτσαρες μου...για να δουμε ποια ειναι η πιο νοικοκυρα του bodybuilding.gr! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Stella

Xαχα  :01. Mr. Green:  ελα εμεις τα φάγαμε τα ψωμιά μας...ότι ήταν να μαθουμε το μαθαμε!
Εσας τις πιο μικρες να δουμε τώρα που εχετε και πιο φρεσκες και μοντερνες ιδεες! :01. Mr. Green: 

Αυριο θα έχω σπεσιαλ πιατο (ισως και σημερα το βράδυ αν δε βαριεμαι!) και λαιτ! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## just chris

γιατι ειμαστε πολλες....που πειραματιζομαστε κ οχι πολλοι? :01. Razz:

----------


## fatals

Γιατι να μην παει το θεμα αλλου?  :01. Mr. Green: 

Να ρωτησω. Κιμα απο κοτοπουλο το ζητατε απο κρεοπωλειο? Γιατι δεν εχω φαει/παρει ποτε....

----------


## Miss Fit

Ναι σε κρεοπωλειο που πουλάει μονο πουλερικά τον εχει ήδη κομμένο και συσκευασμένο

----------


## Stella

και ο κρεοπώλης μπορει να σου τον κοψει. Εγώ παίρνω τα φιλέτα από τον κρεοπώλη και του λέω να μου τα κάνει κιμα.

----------


## anastacia

λοιπον ονομασα ετσι αυτη τη συνταγη, διοτι το μονο που χρειαζομαστε ειναι ενα φιλετο κοτοπουλο, το οποιο μπορει να ειναι πολυ πολυ νοστιμο χωρις βοηθεια απο λαχανικα. 

περνουμε το φιλετο και το πλενουμε καλα. το κοβουμε σε κομματια μεγεθους 1/4 ενος αχλαδιου. 
 λαδωνουμε ενα αντικολλητικο τηγανι και το βαζουμε να καψει. βαζουμε τα κομματακια φιλετου και τα γυρναμε να ροδισουν. 

σε ενα μεγαλο ποτηρι νερο ψιλοκοβουμε μια σκελιδα σκορδο, αλατι, πιπερι, μια κουταλια μουσταρδα σκονη και παπρικα. 
αδειαζουμε το μειγμα στο τηγανι, χαμηλωνουμε τη φωτια και αφηνουμε τα φιλετα να βρασουν στο ζωμο προσεχοντας να μην κολλησουν. αν χρειαστει προσθετουμε νερακι. 
το ακαταδεκτο κοτοπουλακι μπορει να μπει σε ταπερακι και στο ψυγεια για 2 24ωρα και να συνοδεψει τα τοστακια μας

----------


## gym

> Γιατι να μην παει το θεμα αλλου? 
> 
> Να ρωτησω. Κιμα απο κοτοπουλο το ζητατε απο κρεοπωλειο? Γιατι δεν εχω φαει/παρει ποτε....


ειτε του το ζητας κ αν ειναι γνωστος και σωστος θα στον ετοιμασει αλλιως πας σπιτι εσυ το βαζεις στο μιξερ κ το ετοιμαζεις εσυ...παλιοτερα εφτιαχνα κιμα απο κρεας γαλοπουλας ....απλα πραγματα...λιγα δευτερολεπτα στο μιξερ κ ετοιμο

----------


## Stella

> λοιπον ονομασα ετσι αυτη τη συνταγη, διοτι το μονο που χρειαζομαστε ειναι ενα φιλετο κοτοπουλο, το οποιο μπορει να ειναι πολυ πολυ νοστιμο χωρις βοηθεια απο λαχανικα. 
> 
> περνουμε το φιλετο και το πλενουμε καλα. το κοβουμε σε κομματια μεγεθους 1/4 ενος αχλαδιου. 
>  λαδωνουμε ενα αντικολλητικο τηγανι και το βαζουμε να καψει. βαζουμε τα κομματακια φιλετου και τα γυρναμε να ροδισουν. 
> 
> *σε ενα μεγαλο ποτηρι νερο ψιλοκοβουμε μια σκελιδα σκορδο, αλατι, πιπερι, μια κουταλια μουσταρδα σκονη και παπρικα.* 
> αδειαζουμε το μειγμα στο τηγανι, χαμηλωνουμε τη φωτια και αφηνουμε τα φιλετα να βρασουν στο ζωμο προσεχοντας να μην κολλησουν. αν χρειαστει προσθετουμε νερακι. 
> το ακαταδεκτο κοτοπουλακι μπορει να μπει σε ταπερακι και στο ψυγεια για 2 24ωρα και να συνοδεψει τα τοστακια μας


Μμμμμ.... τωρα το είδα  αυτο!
Αυριο εχουμε τεστ ντραιβ, χωρις το αλατακι! :01. Wink: 
Ωραιο ακούγεται!

----------


## Stella

> ειτε του το ζητας κ αν ειναι γνωστος και σωστος θα στον ετοιμασει αλλιως πας σπιτι εσυ* το βαζεις στο μιξερ κ το ετοιμαζεις εσυ*...παλιοτερα εφτιαχνα κιμα απο κρεας γαλοπουλας ....απλα πραγματα...λιγα δευτερολεπτα στο μιξερ κ ετοιμο


Ελενη τα σκεφτηκα και΄γω να το κάνω ετσι....αλλα εσυ που το βαζεις;
Στο μουλτι;
Τα καταφερνει; Δεν εχει φοβο να καει;

----------


## gym

> Ελενη τα σκεφτηκα και΄γω να το κάνω ετσι....αλλα εσυ που το βαζεις;
> Στο μουλτι;
> Τα καταφερνει; Δεν εχει φοβο να καει;


μπα στελλα...ενα μικρο που εχω και βαζω την βρωμη να φανταστεις για να γινει σκονη οταν θελησω...
εβαζα λιγο λιγο δηλαδη ανα 150 γρ και εφτιαχνα....δεν εχει φοβο... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Miss Fit

Ενα νοστιμο και γρήγορο τρικ για να δωσουμε διαφορετικη γευση στις σαλάτες μας:

Παιρνουμε ψωμι του τοστ ολικής ή και σταρενιο και το κόβουμε σε κυβάκια. 
Το απλωνουμε σε αλουμινοχαρτο και του ριχνουμε διάφορα μπαχαρικά οπως πιπερι, ρίγανι, κολιανδρο, δενδρολιβανο και οτι άλλο μας αρέσει και λιγο αλατάκι. Ραντιζουμε με ελάχιστο ελαιολαδο ανακατευουμε και ψήνουμε στους 230 βαθμους μεχρι να ροδοκοκκινησουν τα κρουτόνς. 



Αφου κρυώσουν διατηρουνται για λιγες ημερες σε ενα μπολάκι/σακουλάκι.

----------


## koukoutsaki

να πω κι εγω τη γνωμη μου ...μπραβο στη μις φετονι για τα μπιφτεκια  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap: 
απλα εγω δεν εβαλα ντακακι αλλα λιγη βρωμη  :01. Mr. Green: 
ουτε πρασο μονο κολοκυθι κ καροτακι

----------


## just chris

σοορυ που επεμβαινω σχετικα με τα μπιφτεκια αλλα φτιαχνονται οπως θελει ο καθενας κ βαζεις οτι θελεις μεσα,δεν υπαρχει στανταρ συνταγη.ας πουμε εγω σ'ενα κιλο κιμα κοτοπουλου παιζει να βαλω 3 τριχρωμες πιπεριες,ντοματα ή ντοματινια,καροτα,μαιντανο κ παει λεγοντας.τα συγκεκριμενα στη γευση βγαινουν σαν γεμιστα!

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> Άριστα φετονάκι άριστα!!!
> Εγιναν πολύ ωραια και να φανταστεις από μπαχαρικά μόνο λίγη πάπρικα εβαλα (ούτε αλάτι καν)!
> Τα υλικά μου: 1 κιλό κιμας κοτοπουλο/3 κολοκύθια/1 καρότο/100γρ παξιμαδάκια/4 ασπράδα/1 κρεμμύδι.
> Οκ δεν εβαλα ακριβώς τη δοσολογια των υλικών μιας και βολευτικα με ότι υπήρχε στο ψυγείο. Την επόμενη φορά θα βάλω και πιπερια φλωρίνης και πράσο!
> Και πάλι μπράβο φετονι μας!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55321


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
Παραλιγο να μπω μεσα στην οθονη!!! Μπραβο και στην MissFit για την συνταγη, μπραβο και σε σενα για την εκτελεση! Βρηκα τι θα φαω αυριο!

----------


## Stella

> σοορυ που επεμβαινω σχετικα με τα μπιφτεκια αλλα φτιαχνονται οπως θελει ο καθενας κ βαζεις οτι θελεις μεσα,δεν υπαρχει στανταρ συνταγη.ας πουμε εγω σ'ενα κιλο κιμα κοτοπουλου παιζει να βαλω 3 τριχρωμες πιπεριες,ντοματα ή ντοματινια,καροτα,μαιντανο κ παει λεγοντας.τα συγκεκριμενα στη γευση βγαινουν σαν γεμιστα!


Aσφαλώς και φτιαχνονται όπως θες απλώς υπαρχουν καποιες εκτελεσεις καλυτερες από τις αλλες. Δε σου εχει τυχει να φτιαξεις και να βαλεις υλικα στο περιπου και να μη σου βγουν καλα; Πχ. πολυ σκληρα, όχι ζουμερα, ανοστα κλπ;

Ε, με τη συνταγη της miss fit δεν προκειται να συμβει τιποτε απο αυτα! :01. Wink: 

εντιτ: παντως πολυ ενδιαφερουσα και η δικη σου εκδοχη, μπιφτεκια με γευση γεμιστα!  :01. Smile: 
βρωμη βαζεις καθολου;

----------


## just chris

> Aσφαλώς και φτιαχνονται όπως θες απλώς υπαρχουν καποιες εκτελεσεις καλυτερες από τις αλλες. Δε σου εχει τυχει να φτιαξεις και να βαλεις υλικα στο περιπου και να μη σου βγουν καλα; Πχ. πολυ σκληρα, όχι ζουμερα, ανοστα κλπ;
> 
> Ε, με τη συνταγη της miss fit δεν προκειται να συμβει τιποτε απο αυτα!
> 
> εντιτ: παντως πολυ ενδιαφερουσα και η δικη σου εκδοχη, μπιφτεκια με γευση γεμιστα! 
> βρωμη βαζεις καθολου;


κ με βρωμη τα εχω κανει!

----------


## Miss Fit

> σοορυ που επεμβαινω σχετικα με τα μπιφτεκια αλλα φτιαχνονται οπως θελει ο καθενας κ βαζεις οτι θελεις μεσα,δεν υπαρχει στανταρ συνταγη.ας πουμε εγω σ'ενα κιλο κιμα κοτοπουλου παιζει να βαλω 3 τριχρωμες πιπεριες,ντοματα ή ντοματινια,καροτα,μαιντανο κ παει λεγοντας.τα συγκεκριμενα στη γευση βγαινουν σαν γεμιστα!


Ε ναι βρε Χρήστο συμνφωνώ, υπάρχουν πολυ τρόποι να γίνει ενα φαγητό, αλλα όπως για παραδειγμα και στο πιτάκι εχουμε 1000 συνταγες- τρόπους ετσι και εδω εβαλα μια δική μου προταση (δηλ με κολοκυθάκι και ντακος)... Just that, just chris. :01. Wink:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## just chris

περα απο τη πλακα με τα just, justin, justin bieber (δε τον παω) κτλ,οντως θα συμφωνησω με την miss οτι υπαρχουν παραλλαγες που αγαπαμε περισσοτερο απ'το να κανουμε αλχημειες!

----------


## Stella

Tα μπιφτεκια της Μis Fit παραμένουν αγαπημενα. Εφτιαξα και τη συνταγη ακριβως όπως τη δίνει και εγιναν και πάλι φοβερά!

Παραθετω μια ακομη παραλλαγη συνταγης για μπιφτεκια που μου εδωσε ενα αλλο τουμπανοκοριτσο του φορουμ. Πολυ ωραια συνταγη και με εντονη γευση μυρωδικών:
-μισο κιλο κιμας κοτόπουλο
-4 κ.σ.βρωμη (50γρ)
-παπρικα
-δυοσμο
-ανηθο
-1 κ.γλ μουσταρδα ντιζόν (εγω εβαλα μουσταρδα σκόνη)
-1 ασπραδι
-4 κουταλιες νερο
-αλατοπιπερο (εγω δεν εβαλα)
Ανακατευουμε όλα τα υλικα αφηνουμε στο ψυγειο καμια ωρα να τραβηξει η βρωμη, αλλιως δεν πλαθονται ευκλα κολανε.
Ψηνουμε και απολαμβανουμε νοστιμα μπιφτεκακια.
Προσωπικα το μπιφτεκι σαν φαγητο είναι τόσο νόστιμο που μου δινει την αισθηση του τσιτ. :01. Wink:

----------


## koukoutsaki

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera

> Tα μπιφτεκια της Μis Fit παραμένουν αγαπημενα. Εφτιαξα και τη συνταγη ακριβως όπως τη δίνει και εγιναν και πάλι φοβερά!
> 
> Παραθετω μια ακομη παραλλαγη συνταγης για μπιφτεκια που μου εδωσε ενα αλλο τουμπανοκοριτσο του φορουμ. Πολυ ωραια συνταγη και με εντονη γευση μυρωδικών:
> -μισο κιλο κιμας κοτόπουλο
> -4 κ.σ.βρωμη (50γρ)
> -παπρικα
> -δυοσμο
> -ανηθο
> -1 κ.γλ μουσταρδα ντιζόν (εγω εβαλα μουσταρδα σκόνη)
> ...


Πρώτον τα μπιφτέκια φάινονται λαχταριστά και νόστιμα :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  Δεύτερον τη βρώμη τη βάζεις όπως είναι από τη συσκευασία? Αν ναι μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να την χτυπήσεις στο multi να γίνει σχεδόν σκόνη?

----------


## dorita

> Πρώτον τα μπιφτέκια φάινονται λαχταριστά και νόστιμα Δεύτερον τη βρώμη τη βάζεις όπως είναι από τη συσκευασία? Αν ναι μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να την χτυπήσεις στο multi να γίνει σχεδόν σκόνη?


εγω στα μπιφτεκια απο μοσχαρι κ γαλοπουλα ριχνω μεσα βρωμη οπως ειναι απο την συσκευασια κ μια χαρα βγαινουν....
τωρα κ στο μουλτι ακομη καλυτερα!!

----------


## gym

οπππππ τα συγχαρικια μουυυυ για τα μπιφτεκια!αμαν ρε κοριτσια και μπαινω σε διατα σημερα χααχχα...

----------


## Stella

> Πρώτον τα μπιφτέκια φάινονται λαχταριστά και νόστιμα Δεύτερον τη βρώμη τη βάζεις όπως είναι από τη συσκευασία? Αν ναι μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να την χτυπήσεις στο multi να γίνει σχεδόν σκόνη?


Γκολντενερα στα μπιφτεκια πάντα σκονη την εκανα τη βρωμη, αλλα σ΄αυτα δοκιμασα και την εβαλα ετσι απο τη συσκευασια και εγιναν και παλι μια χαρα. Αρκει να τα αφησω καμια ωρα στο ψυγειο να τραβηξει η βρωμη τα υγρα.
Αυτο πρεπει να το κανουμε γενικα με τα μπιφτεκια παρατηρησα. Πλαθονται πιο ωραια αν μεινει το μιγμα του κιμα λιγη ωρα στο ψυγείο! :01. Wink:

----------


## Gianna

> Tα μπιφτεκια της Μis Fit παραμένουν αγαπημενα. Εφτιαξα και τη συνταγη ακριβως όπως τη δίνει και εγιναν και πάλι φοβερά!
> 
> Παραθετω μια ακομη παραλλαγη συνταγης για μπιφτεκια που μου εδωσε ενα αλλο τουμπανοκοριτσο του φορουμ. Πολυ ωραια συνταγη και με εντονη γευση μυρωδικών:
> -μισο κιλο κιμας κοτόπουλο
> -4 κ.σ.βρωμη (50γρ)
> -παπρικα
> -δυοσμο
> -ανηθο
> -1 κ.γλ μουσταρδα ντιζόν (εγω εβαλα μουσταρδα σκόνη)
> ...


Τα έπλασα την Παρασκευή το βράδυ και τα έβαλα κατάψυξη να υπάρχουν (είχα προγραμματίσει άλλο γεύμα για Σάββατο, αλλά με πιασε κρίση να φτιάξω τα μπιφτεκάκια, οπότε είπα δεν πειράζει, τα πλάθω και ας είναι καλά η τεχνολογία - βλ κατάψυξη - τα ψήνω και τα τρώω άλλη στιγμή). Άλλαξα τα εξής:  Άνηθο δεν είχα. Έβαλα κρεμμυδάκι φρέσκο, καλά αλάτι δεν βάζω γενικά, αντί για βρώμη πίτουρο σταριού 2 κ.σ και μμμμμ......το νερό τώρα το είδα :01. Mr. Green:  ελπίζω να βγουν καλά παρόλα αυτά... ΄΄Ιδωμεν, αύριο με ρυζάκι ή πλιγούρι και σαλάτα!

----------


## Gianna

Σήμερα έφαγα 2 μπιφτεκάκια (καλά, δεν τα είχα κάνει και μικρά, γύρω στα 270 γρ. βγήκαν). Σε γεύση, υφή μια χαρά. Στη σχάρα τα έκανα, τραγανά απ' έξω και σφιχτά. Απλά πήρε παραπάνω χρόνο απ' ότι υπολόγιζα. Μαζί με σέσκουλα, αγγουράκι, πατάτες βραστές και 2-3 ελίτσες :01. Razz:

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

Χειροποιητες πιτες ολικης αλεσης, δια πασαν χρηση  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## marpi

> Χειροποιητες πιτες ολικης αλεσης, δια πασαν χρηση


πολυ καλες φαινονται μπραβο!
εχεις καπου εδω συνταγη?
κ τα μακρος τα εχεισ βγαλει?

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> πολυ καλες φαινονται μπραβο!
> εχεις καπου εδω συνταγη?
> κ τα μακρος τα εχεισ βγαλει?


Η αληθεια ειναι πως οχι, δεν προλαβα να βγαλω τα μακρος αλλα θα το κανω σε λιγο
Οσο για τη συνταγη ειναι, 3 κουπες αλευρι (ολικης χρησημοποιησα), 1 φακελακι μαγια, 2 κ.σ. λαδι, 1 κ.σ. ζαχαρη, 1 κ.γ αλατι, 1 και περιπου 1/2 κουπας νερο.
Ανακατευουμε, ζημωνουμε για μερικα λεπτα και το αφηνουμε να ξεκουραστει για μια ωρα και κατι, το χωριζουμε σε 8 κομματια και ανοιγουμε σε κυκλικο σχημα και το ψηνουμε στο φουρνο περιπου 8 λεπτα( αναλογως ποσο τραγανες τις θελουμε).
Το ζημαρι βγαζει 8 πιτες.

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

Τα μακρος για τις πιτες ειναι:
P. 6,25  C. 32,6  F.4,5  Kcal.181 ανα πιτα

----------


## koukoutsaki

ωραιες πιττουλες !!!!! :01. Smile:

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> ωραιες πιττουλες !!!!!


Τωρα θα ποσταρω και το τελικο αποτελεσμα στο topic για το φαγητο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## marpi

αψογος!!!

καλη εναλακτικη για μενα πυ λατρευω τα σουβλακια!!
κ σε μεγεθος λιγο μικροτερες απο τις πιτες για σουβλακι ειναι?

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> αψογος!!!
> 
> καλη εναλακτικη για μενα πυ λατρευω τα σουβλακια!!
> κ σε μεγεθος λιγο μικροτερες απο τις πιτες για σουβλακι ειναι?


Το μεγεθος το καθοριζεις εσυ, απλα φουσκωνουν και λιγο και ειναι πιο ζυμαρενιες... Ακομα και για πιτσα μπορεις να το χρησημοποιησεις το ζυμαρι.
Οσο για τα σουβλακια... Μην το συζητας καν! Δεν μπορω να φνταστω καποιον που δεν του αρεσουν!

----------


## marpi

σ ευχαριστω! θα πω αποψη οταν τις φτιαξω!!
(το θεμα ειναι να τα τρωμε ομως οχι μονο να τα κοιταμε!!γτ οι πιο πολυ....!)

----------


## Miss Fit

> Χειροποιητες πιτες ολικης αλεσης, δια πασαν χρηση


Αχ τι ωραια ιδέα! Αυτές μπαινουν σιγουρα και κατάψυξη και οταν την θές μια, τσουπ την βγάζεις και συνοδευει το κτεατάκι :03. Clap:

----------


## koukoutsaki

φετονακι κι εγω ετσι σκεφτομαι ...για να τρωω κ γω αλλα κ για τα βρωμικα του συζυγου  :01. Wink:

----------


## FITNESS GIRL

μολις βρηκα τι θα φτιαξω το σαββατο θα βαλω μεσα και κοτοπουλακι να το βαφτισω σουβλακι και μαρουλακι και ντοματα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## fatals

Ποσες μερες μπορουμε να τις κρατησουμε χωρις να χαλασουν?  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> Ποσες μερες μπορουμε να τις κρατησουμε χωρις να χαλασουν?


Αδερφε, αυτο τωρα δεν το ξερω να σου απαντησω... Αν κρινουμε ομως και με τις πιτες του εμποριου θα μπορουσαμε καλλιστα να τις βαλουμε στη καταψυξη και απλα να τις ζεστανουμε..

----------


## fatals

Θα ζυμωσω το βραδακι!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Miss Fit

Εφτιαξα χθές μπιφτεκια κοτοπουλου και αντι για κολοκυθι εβαλα λαχανο και καρότο που ειχα κοψει στο μπλεντερ (ειναι και της εποχής  :03. Thumb up: ) Εγιναν επισης πολυ νοστημα, το λαχανο εβγαλε τα υγρα του και εκανε τα μπιφτεκια πολυ αφρατα  Ακους Στελλάκι;;; :02. Welcome:

----------


## Stella

Aκουω και εννοειται θα το δοκιμασω! :01. Mr. Green: 
Η συνταγη σου φετονι με εχει τρελανει!
Είναι ότι καλυτερο "υγιεινό" εχω φτιαξει!
Γινονται τοσο αφρατα και νοστιμα! Και μαλιστα χωρις αλατι και παλι είναι τελεια!
Χθες εφτιαξα ακριβως τη συνταγη σου αλλα με μοσχαρισιο κιμα!
Πεντανόστιμα και αυτα!
Απο μπαχαρικα βαζω διαφορα καθε φορα αναλογα με την ορεξη.
Και εχω δοκιμασει να βαλω επιπλεον ή λιναροσπορο ή ηλιοσπορους και ψιλοκομμενο μανιταρι.
Ολες οι εκδοχες αψογες!
Γενικα είναι συνταγη που λυνει τα χερια και μπορεις να κανεις τοσες παραλλαγες!
Η βαση βεβαια παραμενει η συνταγη σου φετονακι!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Smile:

----------


## polydeykis

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά μας πήραν φαλάγγι οι γυναίκες στις συνταγές??

Για αρχή θα δώσω και εγώ μια απλή συνταγή, γρήγορα και γευστική!

Επειδή όλοι νιώσαμε την ξενέρα του να τρώμε φαγετό άγευστο και "χορτοειδές", προτείνω τα εξής:

Παίρνουμε έτοιμα φιλετάκια γαλοπούλας ή κοτόπουλου από τον κρεοπώλη μας. Αφού τα πλύνουμε καλά και τα σκουπίσουμε, τα αλατοπιπερώνουμε. Συστήνω όχι το κανονικό επεξεργασμένο λευκό αλάτι (που δεν είναι στην ουσία αλάτι) αλλά κάποιο φυσικό αλάτι (π.χ. ροζ αλάτι ιμαλαίων, θαλασσινό αλάτι) τα βρίσκουμε σε γελοίες τιμές στα βιολογικά κλπ.

Εν συνεχεία, "ραντίζουμε" με λίγο λαδάκι εκατέρωθεν.

Παίρνουμε ένα μύλο με κόκκους πιπεριού (καλύτερα να περιέχει διάφορα πιπέρια, βγάζει πολύ ωραίο άρωμα) και τρίβουμε το πιπέρι μας πάνω από τα φιλετάκια.

Λίγο μουστάρδα από πάνω, κάμποση ρίγανη (προσωπικό γούστο του καθενός το πόσο), ρίχνουμε ένα ποτήρι νερό στο ταψί και τα ψήνουμε γύρω στη μισή ώρα από κάθε πλευρά (κοιτάμε και παράλληλα μη  καούν), στους 180 με αέρα

Προσωπικά πιστεύω είναι πολύ απλή, εύκολη και νόστιμη λύση. Βάζουμε μερικά φιλέτα παραπάνω και διατηρούμε στο ψυγείο μέσα σε τάπερ για μελλοντικά γεύματα/τοστακια

----------


## just chris

παιρνεις teriyaki sauce κ ενα κιλο στηθη κοτοπουλου ανοιγμενα φιλετα.μαριναρεις για κανα τριωρο κ τα πετας σε ενα αντικολλητικο κ εισαι ετοιμος.αστα να κανουν κρουστα κ μετα βγαλτα απ'το τηγανι.

----------


## THEODOROPOULOS

φανταστικες ιδεες!!

----------

